# Black Streak Remover



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I have tried several different brands and so far they all have been a pain to use. Not only that with all the scrubbing some places still don't come clean. I have a brand new travel trailer and want to be very pro-active in keeping black stains from hurting future resale value and the look of my trailer.

While inquiring about a product a company is making for removing stains from boats they told me about one of their RV product lines that is still in the development stage. They are going to send me some to try out and if it works I will definitely share it with everyone here.

Will keep you posted on the results!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All black streaks must not be created equal. We do not get a lot of them - thanks to the gutter extensions - but what we do, wipe off very easily with soap and water.

There must be some nasty stuff floating around in the air in your part of the country, fishingmarlin, that we don't get here.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

fishingmarlin,

I use one from Wal-Mart called Black Streak Remover. sunny It does an excellent job, even on the awning where the mildew is so bad.








Just spray it on, let it set for about 5 minutes, brush and rinse off.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I have found that having a good coat of wax really helps. The black streaks still show up, but easily wash off. I know that from experience. It was a few weeks from the time I brought our Outback home till I got the energy and motivation to get out there and wax it. Before waxing, those pesky black streaks actually took a little elbow grease to get rid of. After waxing, they come off with minimal effort.

Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you have to wax a new Outback?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Do you have to wax a new Outback?
> [snapback]99330[/snapback]​


It propably is not a bad idea...

You never know, that might have been one of Gilligans responsibilities!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to wax a new Outback?
> ...


_"Oh man! Now I have to wax too!"_


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

How many outbackers does it take to wax an outback?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Swanie said:


> How many outbackers does it take to wax an outback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 1 - and its a good thing, 'cuz the others are all over there -------> 
drinking the beer!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> _"Oh man!Â Now I have to wax too!"_


Work? *WORK!?! *Oh, come now!

Happy Trails,
Doug

(I'm sorry, does that date me?)


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

fishingmarlin,

I use Greased Lightning and it works very well. Better then anything else I have tried and I have tried a bunch. Also get the gutter extensions they really help a lot.


----------



## ONEGUY&3GIRLS (Jan 8, 2006)

Keep you're roof clean and it slows down the black streaks. Then a ditto on the gutter extensions.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We bought our '04 21rs used and had a couple of black streaks to handle







. The second time I scrubbed them I got a ladder and checked out the gutters. There was a decent amount of stuff in the gutters that was causing the streaks. I got a small brush and really cleaned the gutters and the last time I had to scrub the black streaks there was a lot less to clean.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Swanie said:
> 
> 
> > How many outbackers does it take to wax an outback?
> ...


wolfie you would be the waxing while we are drinking beers right









Don


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Greased Lightning fan here.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't get the Greased Lightning near the stickers.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Don't get the Greased Lightning near the stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I would be very careful where I sprayed Greased Lightning. There is a warning on the label about being corrosive to aluminum, among other things. It is powerful stuff.
And like KJDJ says, don't get it near the stickers. It will probably dissolve the adhesive.
I found out about the aluminum the hard way (before I read the label). I cleaned my engine with it once. All the uncoated, bare aluminum looked like it had leprosy after I got done.









Bob


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Roger , our RV parts guy gave us a low-tech solution to cutting down the black streaks . Attach Old fashioned Wooden clothespins to the ends of the gutters to direct water away from the sides of our outback when the RV is sitting. We followed his advice and it made a huge difference this past year. very minimal streaking.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

ONEGUY&3GIRLS said:


> Keep you're roof clean and it slows down the black streaks. Then a ditto on the gutter extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on that. It makes a dramatic difference in the black streaks as even with the gutter extensions I still get them around the lights and some windows. It's just a pain to get up there and wash the roof.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use Elbow Grease, wont take of the decals unless you really work at it and it is cheap. The only problem is that it is hard to find sometimes.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I use Elbow Grease, wont take of the decals unless you really work at it and it is cheap. The only problem is that it is hard to find sometimes.
> [snapback]99920[/snapback]​


Yep, and when you find it, a little goes a long way.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

My question is, if everyone adds gutter extensions to their trailers because the factory ones are too short, why dont they just make the factory ones longer??


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

My husband swears by Simple Green for black streak removal.


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

This is a totally inexperienced newbie here - haven't even picked up the trailer yet- but has anyone tried "Mr. Clean Magic Eraser"? It works amazingly on many products just thought it might be up to the task of the black streaks?


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> My question is, if everyone adds gutter extensions to their trailers because the factory ones are too short, why dont they just make the factory ones longer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They get a cut on every bottle of black streak remover sold!

I added the extensions and the black streaks are gone for the most part.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I have gutter extensions on my 2006 28KRS (they came on the TT) Am I to understand that there are LONGER ones on the market then what came with my trailer?

Bryan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

bouchfam said:


> This is a totally inexperienced newbie here - haven't even picked up the trailer yet- but has anyone tried "Mr. Clean Magic Eraser"? It works amazingly on many products just thought it might be up to the task of the black streaks?
> [snapback]100229[/snapback]​


Not a newbie question at all. I was on a chat session with some other members and this was one of the members solutions. I love the Mr.Clean Magic erasers around the house and will defiantly try them next weekend. But I would suggest a good coat of wax after, it's amazing what they take off.

Bill.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

We had our trailer for about 2 1/2 months last fall before covering it and I was unable to wash it before putting the cover on. Took the cover off last week and had the black streaks. I used the Armour all wipes 1st and got 95% of the marks off with little effort. Then used the Wal-Mart black streak remover, left it for 5 minutes and quickly gave the TT a light rinsing and it worked like a champ. I plan to wash/wax it this Sat. I think the wipes will keep most of the streaks to a minimum throught out the season and will plan to wash/wax before covering for next winter.

C-Mac


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Texas Friends said:


> I have gutter extensions on my 2006 28KRS (they came on the TT) Am I to understand that there are LONGER ones on the market then what came with my trailer?
> 
> Bryan
> [snapback]100353[/snapback]​


Just wondering also if there are longer extensions than what are on the 2006 models? Thanks

Pattie


----------

